# Silly question



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is a silly question but I was wondering if trials that are put on by local training clubs are usually open to the public for viewing or are they really just for the members and registered dogs/handlers?

I am interested in getting started in rally or obedience down the road (already started in obedience classes) and know that there are a couple of trials going on in my area over the next couple of weeks. I thought it would be fun to go and see the sports in action, however, I thought I would double check before just barging in on one.

Thanks!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

They're open to the public. In our area, space seems limited though and there's usually no chairs available so we always keep folding chairs in our vehicle to bring in. It's a lot of fun. If you haven't already decided on a place to train, you might want to ask people there where they train. Missed that you are already taking classes


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've gone as an observer to obedience trials with no problems. It's probably a little easier if it's outside or if it's a very large event. You want to be thoughtful of the competitors, don't stand too close to the ring, don't approach teams that are warming up. Many competitors seem not to like strangers trying to greet their dogs. Having said all that, I think it's a very helpful thing to do if you're thinking of getting into obedience or rally and you most likely will have a chance to chat with people who can explain what's going on. At the end of one trial I was able to talk to one of the judges about locating a training center.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bring a chair, bring a drink and a snack (the food choices aren't usually very good) and print up the premium info (infodog.com) and read up a little bit before you go so you know what you're looking at. I just got back today from an obedience/agility/conformation event and had a blast even though I wasn't competing. Be sure to bring your wallet so you can shop - the bigger ones will have great vendors and it's so much fun to see stuff in person 

If you are brave, watch the Golden people and when you see one who doesn't appear to be warming up to enter the ring, approach them and ask if they might have time at some point to talk to you. Let them know you are a Golden person and you're interested in learning. I have never found a single person who wasn't friendly and happy to explain things and even narrate what was going on and point out mistakes etc. and what is going on in the ring. It is a lot more fun to go and know what is happening. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice and suggestions! We've been to bigger dog shows (there is a huge one downtown Chicago every winter) as well as a few specialities, but I didn't know if I'd be interrupting or distracting if I went to a "smaller" club type one. But everyone has to start somewhere, right?

Hmmm, I do love to shop (and my dogs enjoy when I do as well). I got the best GR socks at a speciality years ago (for me, not the dogs). ;-) They keep my tootsies nice and warm, and they are cute, too! 

Thanks again!


----------

